# New Poll:Lubricant



## OneKube (Jun 20, 2009)

Describe why!


----------



## Istinkatfridrich (Jun 20, 2009)

Silicone, It's cheap, and Jig-a-loo can melt your plastic. I Used it on my Rubiks brand cube, and now it's like a lubricated DIY


----------



## James (Jun 20, 2009)

For my speedcubes, I use Puzzleproz lubricant. Although it is much more expensive than CRC, which I use for most of my other puzzles, Puzzleproz lube seems to last longer and work slightly better. Also, CRC sometimes seems to make the inside of the cube crust over with cube dust -- puzzleproz lube keeps the inside smooth and clean.


----------



## lala47 (Jun 20, 2009)

Liqui-moly Silicon spray


----------



## KubeKid73 (Jun 20, 2009)

Jig-A-Loo. It works fine.


----------



## OneKube (Jun 20, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> Jig-A-Loo. It works fine.



Is there really that big of a difference in jigaloo than crc? they both a silicone right? if you did sweeps dissasembled you could give the plastic time to harden back up. I heard that if you spray it into the cube the the softening plastic helps with the imperfections reducing the friction. Can someone back this up?


----------



## vrumanuk (Jun 20, 2009)

OneKube said:


> KubeKid73 said:
> 
> 
> > Jig-A-Loo. It works fine.
> ...



In my experience, jigaloo it has definitely helped smooth out any bumps or ridges.


----------



## shoot1510 (Jun 20, 2009)

WD-40: because it kills your cube and it turns like hell lol. Jig-A-Loo is better because it turn your cube smoothly and you can get fast turns.


----------



## OneKube (Jun 20, 2009)

Have people tried crc and jigaloo? what is prefered? I currently use Crc, never used anything else. Does jigaloo leave the white residue like crc?


----------



## royzabeast (Jun 20, 2009)

I use Jigaloo only because CRC wasn't available anywhere near me. I called many local privately owned and chain stores, and they usually didn't have either or only had Jigaloo.


----------



## OneKube (Jun 21, 2009)

Does Jigaloo leave a residue on the cube?


----------



## Vulosity (Jun 21, 2009)

A slightly grayish residue, but not as noticeable as the residue CRC makes. I have both lubricants and I prefer Jig-a-loo.


----------



## i_love_hina (Jun 21, 2009)

I use tears.


----------



## I_love_cubes (Jun 21, 2009)

shock oil
Losi brand
30 viscosity ;p


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jun 21, 2009)

I have both, but I got CRC much before.

If I already have CRC in it, I use it again. Otherwise, I use Jigaloo.


----------



## Poke (Jun 21, 2009)

GMP silicone... it is higher quality than CRC, but near impossible to find, because it is commercial quality.


----------



## Feanaro (Jun 21, 2009)

I use something called Johnsen's Multi-purpose Silicon Lubricant. I think it's expired though... so I'm going to get some Jig-A-Lo


----------



## Gparker (Jun 21, 2009)

OneKube said:


> Have people tried crc and jigaloo? what is prefered? I currently use Crc, never used anything else. Does jigaloo leave the white residue like crc?



I've tried both, I prefer Jig-a-loo but CRC is pretty good too. I guess it could come down to what you can get.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jun 21, 2009)

Gparker said:


> OneKube said:
> 
> 
> > Have people tried crc and jigaloo? what is prefered? I currently use Crc, never used anything else. Does jigaloo leave the white residue like crc?
> ...


Ugh, I lubed my new type (A)
with CRC and it's good but not jig-a-loo good.
But I don't want to mess it up now. Ughh!
But in conclusion, jig-a-loo makes the plastic soft,
not melt! But it hardens right after.
and is crazy on store-boughts jig-a-loo is nice but after 
a while it makes your cube not that good. It's hard to describe
But CRC on big cubes jig-a-loo, 3x3's and 2x2's.


I_love_cubes said:


> shock oil
> Losi brand
> 30 viscosity ;p



Shock oil is good on cubes *that are too loose*, v-cubes definitely 
on my too loose meffert's 4x4 but not on 3x3's


----------



## OneKube (Jun 21, 2009)

Off topic: is it me or is twistypuzzles down?


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jun 21, 2009)

OneKube said:


> Off topic: is it me or is twistypuzzles down?


No offense, but it's really popular fact so why would you ask that question if you assumed it. The answer is, it is.


----------



## Edmund (Jun 21, 2009)

CRC. It's easy to get your hands on silicone. It's 2 dollars and I have never had any trouble with it destroying my cubes.


----------



## SparkZer00 (Jun 21, 2009)

Jig-a-Loo, because Harris Chan and Rowe Hessler use it


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jun 21, 2009)

SparkZer00 said:


> Jig-a-Loo, because Harris Chan and Rowe Hessler use it


I hope that is a joke, and you are not so desperate that just because they say it's the best it is.


----------



## OneKube (Jun 21, 2009)

SparkZer00 said:


> Jig-a-Loo, because Harris Chan and Rowe Hessler use it



He did not just say that did he?


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 21, 2009)

I used to love jig a loo.

However, after chattahoochee 09, I tried some CRC and i instantly became addicted (semi-exaggeration) and i loved the crisp fast feeling, and applied it to everything.

By everything, i also sprayed it on ants, and it worked as an excellent insect killer.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jun 21, 2009)

OneKube said:


> SparkZer00 said:
> 
> 
> > Jig-a-Loo, because Harris Chan and Rowe Hessler use it
> ...


Look @ my post. and I believe he did.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 21, 2009)

I use shock oil for all my cubes.


----------



## Musje (Jun 22, 2009)

Griffon silicone spray

Because CRC and jig-a-loo aren't available in the netherlands (not where I looked) and griffon is a good brand for lubricants


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jun 22, 2009)

KY jelly

I use griffon


----------



## jacob15728 (Jun 22, 2009)

Why don't they make cubes out of teflon? Then we wouldn't need lubricant, right?


----------



## OneKube (Jun 22, 2009)

Right but it would probably be heavy


----------



## Logan (Jun 22, 2009)

I usually like CRC but I just got a can that wouldn't dry.


----------



## JLarsen (Jun 22, 2009)

Shock Oil. It's liquid so its smoother.


----------



## jacob15728 (Jun 23, 2009)

OneKube said:


> Right but it would probably be heavy



Here's an idea. the pieces have 2 layers of plastic. The largest portion is made of a lighter plastic, and there's a thinner, outer layer made of teflon. I wonder if that would work? And would it be a good cube?


----------



## jacob15728 (Jun 23, 2009)

OneKube said:


> How does teflon bond?Or would it even



True, I didn't think of that. Maybe it's not really possible...


----------



## Darshen (Jun 23, 2009)

I use Tableau Dry Lube it works so well. My C4U DIY is nearly fully tightened and it glides like a loose cube but does not pop at all.
Also, its the only Lube I can get due to where I live.


----------



## EE-Cuber (Jun 23, 2009)

I have experience with both the CRC and Jig-a-loo. I have to admit that I think the CRC has yielded better results. Don't get me wrong, a virgin cube can benefit greatly with some jig-a-loo but for best results I tend to CRC spray them instead. Also my experience with Jig-a-loo is that it does NOT melt the plastic. There seems to be varying opinions on that but thats my experience anyway.


----------



## EE-Cuber (Jun 23, 2009)

jacob15728 said:


> Why don't they make cubes out of teflon? Then we wouldn't need lubricant, right?



LOL right! Nobody could hold on to them either.. that would be some funny speedsolving... PB = 1 minute and only dropped/picked up 5 times.

On a serious note: I think it would be tougher to manufacture if the material were teflon. It's too soft and in order to have any rigidity, you would have to make the pieces
thick & filled (no thin walls) which would make it alot heavier too. I think it can be done but more than likely the smoothness of turning won't be worth it.


----------



## xXdaveXsuperstarXx (Jun 23, 2009)

It's called stickers. You wouldn't really be handling the Teflon.


----------



## tyleony (Jun 24, 2009)

I have used both Jigaloo and CRC, and I prefer Jigaloo because it seems to make the cube a lot smoother.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 25, 2009)

I have tried Jig-A-Loo and CRC. I greatly prefer CRC. I like how crisp it makes the cubes feel.


----------



## kahman10 (Jun 25, 2009)

CRC Silicone, two coats of it is really good for my style of cubing.


----------



## ncube (Dec 20, 2010)

I don't see what people have against jigaloo. It only hurts the cube if you use way too much or if you touch the plastic before it dries. Jigaloo is awesome.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 20, 2010)

ncube said:


> I don't see what people have against jigaloo. It only hurts the cube if you use way too much or if you touch the plastic before it dries. Jigaloo is awesome.


 
I know you're new here, but you bumped a very, very old thread. Don't do that, and read the rules.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Dec 20, 2010)

ncube said:


> I don't see what people have against jigaloo. It only hurts the cube if you use way too much or if you touch the plastic before it dries. Jigaloo is awesome.


 
Check the date of the posts before replying, please


----------



## caramba2654 (Dec 21, 2010)

I use a national silicone spray. It works like a cake! Because of it, my Rubik's Brand 3x3 can now do a 180º turn with only one flick.


----------



## MichaelP. (Dec 21, 2010)

I have 6 different types. Jig-a-loo, D-39, that other asian one that is made for cubes, Maru, Lubix, and Mefferts. My favorite combination was Jig-a-loo on a loose eastsheen 2x2 and then Mefferts to slow it down a bit. It's quite wonderful now.


----------



## rock1313 (Dec 21, 2010)

MARU LUBE!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 21, 2010)

syrup


----------



## ninjabob7 (Dec 21, 2010)

I currently use 20wt. shock oil on the core (screws, springs, washers, etc.) and Jigaloo on the cubies. Works great on my Alpha V and LingYun.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Dec 21, 2010)

jig a loo not alot and you gots a good speedcube


----------



## prostx23 (Dec 21, 2010)

I guess I really can't vote, as I prefer no lube at all.


----------



## BigSams (Dec 21, 2010)

Peter Newton and I discovered this http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?18360-My-Lubing-Method a while ago. We used different lubes on different cubes, but we were especially interested in mixing lubes. In our crude amateur ways, we tried out a whole bunch of combinations using CRC, WD40, Jigaloo (the standard orange bottle), white lithium grease, rubik's lube, and a couple other obscure ones I can't recall.
anyway, it works pretty well to this date (its been 2.5 or 3 years, idk) so people might want to try it out. Not taking blame for anything going wrong though lol.

EDIT: to the pheonix under me - two words: TOO. EXPENSIVE.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 21, 2010)

...Lubix


----------



## ZeeK (Oct 3, 2011)

d39 and maru lube from lightake cos im not at us cant get crc or jigaloo


----------



## Akuma (Oct 3, 2011)

50k Pure Silicone.
It's just as good as Lubix and ten times cheaper.


----------



## lordchriszhou (Oct 3, 2011)

CRC 808 Silicone, and it does not melt your cubes

But I have not used Jig-a-loo, probably because the can of CRC has not run out yet.


----------



## Florian (Oct 3, 2011)

i think the Poll is unusable


----------



## n00bcub3r (Oct 3, 2011)

mega bump and Ofna 50kwt for core, 30wt shock oil for pieces, its awesome for all cubes, made my rubik's feel amazing


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 6, 2011)

crc best cause its cheap and easy to find


----------



## ottozing (Oct 6, 2011)

maru lube


----------



## HaMaafnoon (Oct 10, 2011)

Lubix


----------



## maggotcuber (Oct 10, 2011)

maru works great on everything (except storeboughts for some reason:confused


----------

